# Latvian: in the house



## DieuEtMonDroit

I recently spoke to a latvian friend ho told me
"I'm in the house" would be _es esmu majas_, while I've learnt it should be _es esmu majā_ in the locative case.

Which is right?


----------



## Perkele

NOMINATIVE
māja: a house
mājas: houses

LOCATIVE
mājā: in a house
mājās: in houses

They use mājas which is beyond me. It must be something like English at home (not in home). I'm assuming this is because it is a common expression and the word is mostly used in other than its nominative form.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I've actually found the answer to this.

_I am in the house_ would indeed be _Es esmu mājā.
_
But_

mājas_ is an adverb meaning _home_ (swedish _hemma_).

So _Es esmu mājas _means_ I am home.
_


----------



## karuna

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> I've actually found the answer to this.
> 
> _I am in the house_ would indeed be _Es esmu mājā.
> _
> But_
> 
> mājas_ is an adverb meaning _home_ (swedish _hemma_).
> 
> So _Es esmu māj_a_ās _means_ I am home.
> _



It is still a noun (the plural of _māja_), not adverb, and takes the locative form in this sentence.


----------



## valdo

Tad jau sanāk, ka teikumā "Es esmu ciemos", vārds "ciemos" ir lokatīva forma daudzskaitļa vārdam "ciemi"....?
Man, godīgi sakot, nekad pašam nav bijis skaidrs, vai šie abi vārdi ir daudzskaitļa lokatīva formas, vai nu arī pilnīgi patstāvīgi vārdi "mājās" un "ciemos"....

Kā Jums šķiet, Karuna...?


----------



## karuna

valdo said:


> Tad jau sanāk, ka teikumā "Es esmu ciemos", vārds "ciemos" ir lokatīva forma daudzskaitļa vārdam "ciemi"....?
> Man, godīgi sakot, nekad pašam nav bijis skaidrs, vai šie abi vārdi ir daudzskaitļa lokatīva formas, vai nu arī pilnīgi patstāvīgi vārdi "mājās" un "ciemos"....
> 
> Kā Jums šķiet, Karuna...?



Es domāju, ka vienkāršāk šos vārdus ir analizēt, kā lietvārdus ar īpatnēju daudzskaitļa lietojumu. Tie nav apstākļa vārdi, jo teikumos var locīties. _Es esmu *mājās*_, bet _Es izgāju no *mājām*_. Tas pats ar ciemiem – _es biju *ciemos* _pretstatā _Pārnākt no *ciemiem*_. Tā šīs nozīmes ir skaidrotas arī LLVV 

The summary for those not speaking Latvian: Why the words *mājās *and _*ciemos *_(es esmu ciemos = I am visiting (somebody)) are considered the plural locative forms of *māja* and *ciems* instead of adverbs?

The usage of these plural forms are indeed peculiar but they change the ending in different noun cases, so they are still nouns and this reflected in dictionaries: http://www.tezaurs.lv/llvv/


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I see. My latvian-book says that _mājās _is an adverb though. I guess it's wrong. Or maybe the writer is just trying to indicate that it is used in fact as an adverb, even though it by its form is not.


----------



## karuna

Such noun forms indeed act as adverbs and the distinction is blurred. For example, *Priekā!* means Cheers! and it is the locative from _prieks_ (joy). And the usage can gradually become wider as evidenced in the song “Ceļojums” by Kaspars Dimiters (_*Priekā*_ _eju pie jums – I go to you joyfully_).


----------



## Krisssta

valdo said:


> Tad jau sanāk, ka teikumā "Es esmu ciemos", vārds "ciemos" ir lokatīva forma daudzskaitļa vārdam "ciemi"....?
> Man, godīgi sakot, nekad pašam nav bijis skaidrs, vai šie abi vārdi ir daudzskaitļa lokatīva formas, vai nu arī pilnīgi patstāvīgi vārdi "mājās" un "ciemos"....
> 
> Kā Jums šķiet, Karuna...?





No tā paša LLVV-
*ciems* -a, v. *Māja, vieta, kur ciemojas*

Es pieņemu, ka, lokot šo vārdu, tā vienskaitļa lokatīva forma būs - ciemos.

Lokot vārdu "ciems" ar nozīmi "neliela, apdzīvota teritorija", vienskaitļa L. - ciemā, daudzskaitļa L. - ciemos.


----------



## karuna

Krisssta said:


> No tā paša LLVV-
> *ciems* -a, v. *Māja, vieta, kur ciemojas*
> 
> Es pieņemu, ka, lokot šo vārdu, tā vienskaitļa lokatīva forma būs - ciemos.



Un kāpēc ne daudzskaitļa lokatīvs?


----------



## Krisssta

karuna said:


> Un kāpēc ne daudzskaitļa lokatīvs?



jā, samulsināji mani.
Bet nu nevaram jau būt "daudzos ciemos". Ja esam, tad vienā. Protams, ir dzirdēts par "iešanu ciemā" ar, bet, piedod, neesmu valodas vēsturi pētījusi, nezināšu. Tās manas domas. iesaistījos jūsu diskusijā, jo jautājums likās interesants, nebiju nekad iedomājusies. Ja noskaidro, kā tur īsti ir, pastāsti man ar, lūdzu!


----------



## karuna

Krisssta said:


> jā, samulsināji mani.
> Bet nu nevaram jau būt "daudzos ciemos". Ja esam, tad vienā. Protams, ir dzirdēts par "iešanu ciemā" ar, bet, piedod, neesmu valodas vēsturi pētījusi, nezināšu. Tās manas domas. iesaistījos jūsu diskusijā, jo jautājums likās interesants, nebiju nekad iedomājusies. Ja noskaidro, kā tur īsti ir, pastāsti man ar, lūdzu!



Gramatiskā loģika reizēm atšķiras no satura loģikas  Pamēģini pielikt kādu adjektīvu – _es biju ilg*os* ciemos_. 

Daudzskaitlis nav nemaz tik neparasts. Tieši tāpat kā viesības, svinības, svētki, sacīkstes un citi daudzskaitlinieki.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Is anything interesting being said here? I'm just beginning to learn Latvian, so I don't really understand what's being said.


----------



## karuna

Hi DieuEtMonDroit,

Krisssta was just wondering why _ciemos_ is a plural form when the singular would be more logical – it is not that you visit many villages in one time. But such plurals are not unusual because Latvian has more nouns that are used only in plural – _viesības _(party, gathering)_, svinības _(celebration, festival)_, svētki _(festivity, holiday)_, sacīkstes _(competition, match) and others.


----------



## Orion7

It's common in Latvian to use plural for uncountable, unbounded conceptions.
Therefore Latvians say: _«Es esmu mājās_» 'I'am at home'. Home is boundless. The same in «_Es eju ciemos_» 'I go to visit him', «_Laist govis ganos_» 'To put out cows to pasture', «_Samalt miltos_» 'To grind to dust'.


----------

